# How to do a teddybear clip?



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to do a teddy bear clip on a mini poodle. I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between the Japanese style one and the non-Japanese style one but I _think_ I like the Japanese one if it's more rounded and cutesy. 

Does anyone know of a tutorial with pictures on how to do this? 

I want to use blade combs for even length on as much of the body as I can. I'm not great at scissoring.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't know of a tutorial, but wanted to mention that even if you leave the paws furry, you still need to shave the undersides to keep them from slipping.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The Teddy style has so many different ways to interpret it, there really isn't a "right" way, rather just what looks cute on the individual dog. The only thing that makes it a Teddybear style is leaving the face and feet rounded, rather than shaved. The rest: body length, leg length, shape of head and mustache, tail style, etc, is up to you.

I'll tell you what I did on Albi a few weeks ago in the pics below. I used the Wahl metal combs. #1 comb on her body in a lamb pattern, the #E on her legs, and blended them in well by scissoring. Her tail is scissored in what I call the "brush" shape, somewhat rounded toward the end, blended down to the body, without shaving the base. Her head was scissored into a short variation of the Bichon shape, as I had her in a full show Bichon previously. The ears were already short and blended, so I kept them that way.

This is what I would call a fairly typical American-type Teddybear. The Japanese variation is usually much more exaggerated, and that's done with a lot of scissor work to make the legs almost bellbottomed, big at the feet but narrow where they meet the body. Sometimes on the Japanese Teddy, they scissor an obvious definition between the round skull of the head and the muzzle, so it looks like a large bubble and small bubble stuck together. It's fairly advanced scissor work, but the idea is to make the dog look like a stuffed animal. Not something you can really accomplish with just attachments.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

